# No assistance from Community Welfare Office while waiting on SW benefits?



## jessie2 (5 Mar 2007)

I have applied for One Parent Family Allowance. 
I went to my local Community Welfare Officer to see if they could help me out in the interim. I work 20 hrs a week & that leaves me with €230 at moment to support me & son. She told me that they have different guidelines etc. - I was earning more than €207 (not sure if that is what she said as I was a bit upset at this stage) - so there was nothing she could do for me. I had borrowed a bit which is running out. Does this sound correct? I can't get rent supplement until I go on a housing list. The rent is €825 a month. It must be awful for those who have to leave their homes with absolutely nothing to fall back on. 
Are they not supposed to help people out in the interim. Do you have to be destitute or similar?


----------



## ClubMan (5 Mar 2007)

Were you applying for Suppmementary Welfare Allowance or something else? Note that _SWA _is means tested so you may not fulfill the qualifying conditions. You can [broken link removed] if that is of any relevance here.


----------



## Welfarite (5 Mar 2007)

You have to apply to the council for housing before you can apply for rent supplement. Did you do this? There's a part on the application form for the council to complete and stamp, I think. Your earnings are above the rate of SWA for you and one child (207) so that's why you're out on that score (if you were on the dole, it's the same rate). I'd be more concerned about chasing up the Rent Supplement rather than giving out about the rates!


----------



## Rose (5 Mar 2007)

Have you tried the St Vincent de Paul, they may help if you are really stuck and it is private and confidential


----------



## fiesty (8 Mar 2007)

Hi Jessie,

Your problem is that you have a weekly income greater than the OPFO (lone parents allowance) even though its only by €23.00. 

Your welfare officer may not have explained this you properly. Meanwhile on the rent issue, are you living with someone? If you are living alone or sharing ie not cohab, I'd get back down to the CWO and apply for Rent Supp, you would have to contribute the minimun amount of 13€ per week, plus the excess amount of €23 per week.Just get Rent Form and get Land lord to sign and take if to your council office, they will stamp the form stating you have a housing need because your already in rented accom. Your application for lone parents this will take about 6 months to come thru, on a brighter note it will be backdated to the date you applied.
Hope this helps,


----------



## jessie2 (8 Mar 2007)

Thank you fiesty
I still own half a house though, that is to be sold or bought out in settlement (if he can)- I'd imagine they wouldn't see me as very desperate even though I cannot go back there? I have all the forms now though so I will send them in. I have no idea if my landlady will accept rent allowance so I'll have to check. 6 months - you're joking surely? I've never waited 6 months for a social welfare payment - at least if its backdated I suppose you know you'll be able to pay back the borrowings? Thanks again - I'm very dejected by it all.


----------



## BrenG (8 Mar 2007)

Rose said:


> Have you tried the St Vincent de Paul, they may help if you are really stuck and it is private and confidential


 
There really is no social stigma in this and as you do appear to have financial difficulties they could give you the initial help you need to keep you going. Sorry to hear about your problems and I hope that you find the assistance you need.


----------



## Welfarite (8 Mar 2007)

OFp has now been localised into a lot of Social Welfare Local Offices. This has speeded up the awarding of claims with most done within 8 weeks, some within 2 weeks (obviously somebody copped on that Sligo weren't doing there job properly and gave it to others that could!) So it depends on where you live and whether the Local office that serves that area are doing One-Parent Family claims. Where did you send the claimforms to?


----------



## jessie2 (8 Mar 2007)

Mine is in Dundalk Welfarite. They said it would be 2-3 weeks but the man down in the Health office laughed & said 'more like 2 months'. Hopefully it wont be too long as nothing worse than money worries.


----------



## Welfarite (8 Mar 2007)

I think the man in the Health office has had too much experience of Sligo claims! I'd believe the Dundalk office if they say that. And anyway, as they're dealing with it, it will be easy to call in and meet them face to face rather than chasing shadows by ringing Sligo!


----------



## jessie2 (8 Mar 2007)

Lets hope so. I have a cousin who works there, I could always ask her to do a wee check, but I never get her involved in these things, keep it low key as poss. with family. Last time I signed on due to a redundancy she was the one who greeted me on the desk!! Its a very big office now, I believe they do handle it directly. Will let you know out of interest for others.


----------

